# Pear problem



## Przem4S (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all,

*S*o I install a mailserver on my freebsd FreeBSD server and I stop on this step:
http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=15

When I try:

```
#pear channel-discover htmlpurifier.org
```

I have output:

```
Discovering channel htmlpurifier.org over http:// failed with message: channel-add: Cannot open "http://htmlpurifier.org/channel.xml" (Connection to `localhost:3128` failed: Connection refused)
Trying discover channel htmlpurifier.org over https:// instead
Discovery of channel "htmlpurifier.org" failed (channel-add: Cannot open "https://htmlpurifier.org/channel.xml" (Connection to `localhost:3128` failed: Connection refused ))
```

Thanks for help.
Przem4S


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2013)

Where is Perl involved with any of that?


----------



## Przem4S (Mar 2, 2013)

Bad topic name, *I* want to tell about "pear"


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2013)

Topic renamed.


----------



## Przem4S (Mar 3, 2013)

I have to add, when I disable firewall (/etc/rc.conf -> firewall_enable="NO"), I have:

```
Discovering channel htmlpurifier.org over http:// failed with message: channel-add: Cannot open "http://htmlpurifier.org/channel.xml" (Connection to `localhost:3128` failed: [B]Permission denied[/B])
Trying discover channel htmlpurifier.org over https:// instead
Discovery of channel "htmlpurifier.org" failed (channel-add: Cannot open "https://htmlpurifier.org/channel.xml" (Connection to `localhost:3128` failed: [B]Permission denied[/B] ))
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

Why is pear trying to connect to localhost on port 3128? Neither localhost nor port 3128 make any sense.

Do you have a proxy configured with HTTP_PROXY? (Not sure if pear respects this) Or a strange configuration in your php.ini? pear.conf? /etc/hosts? Some pf/ipfw config?

If you can't find anything, you can always try to use `# grep -r 3128 /etc /usr/local/etc`


----------

